# VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe



## grass (Oct 9, 2003)

So my wife is set on getting some VW rims for her Pontiac Vibe.
I've done a little looking in the past and I'm pretty sure the bolt pattern is the same. But I think VW does some funky stuff so I'm still not too sure if it'll work... or that's what I was told in the past? maybe I'm just making that up? please correct me on this.
Do the rims have a name? 
What all did they come on from the factory?
Are they just the montee carlo rims with inserts?
Here's her car with the rims added in photoshop.









Thanks!


----------



## grass (Oct 9, 2003)

haha oops. forgot to move the brake caliper.


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (grass)*

you will need hubcentric rings if the hub is smaller than the bore of the wheel or you will have to machine out the wheel if the hub is bigger. and the way the wheels bolt on are different. vw uses wheel bolts while pontiac(i think) uses studs. the seats for the vw bolts are round rather than conical so that may be another issue. and also there is offset. not sure what the vw offset of that wheel is. gonna guess something like 35. find out what the et is on the pontiac and see if you need spacers or if the wheels will poke pass that fenders


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (grass)*

that is ****ing blasphemous. Get ****ing GM wheels and leave the real car manufactures' names off of that **** wagon. 


_Modified by mrreet at 7:06 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## grass (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (runhopskipendub)*

Thank you for the intelligent reply. I'll have to find the details on the vibe setup and make sure everything will clear the fenders like you're saying.

mrreet
If you think this is cute, you should see the image I did with a set of long beach rims on my 1990 FORD mustang







(lucky I can't find it)


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

Looks good to me. No help on the fitment unfortunantly.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

it does look pretty nice. good luck with it, and post some pics


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

I personally have no problem with your wife doing whatever she wants, hell its still kinda of a free country, but I have to tell ya please at least take the VW emblem off the rims. Not for nothin but i think it would just look bad aesthecially speaking to keep the VW emblem on a Vibe. Its like putting a corvette emblem on a ford- just not done.


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (grass)*

Name: Take 5 
Size: 17" X 7" 
Bolt Pattern: 5 X 100mm 
Offset: 38mm 
Part Number: 1C0 601 025K 091 
Bare Rim Weight: 
Found On: New Beetle 1.8T 
Centerbore=57.1 mm
(montecarlo)

Name: Santa Monica 
Size: 17" X 7" 
Bolt Pattern: 5 X 100mm 
Offset: 38mm 
Part Number: 1J0 601 025S 1E9 
Bare Rim Weight: 
Found On: GTI/GLI
Matrix rims are 5X100 with a 46mm offset. I don't know about the centerbore, but it is likely smaller than the VW centerbore...you will need hubcentric rings (or more likely, spacers) and lug nuts with ball seats.
_Modified by lojasmo at 12:58 PM 11-28-2006_

_Modified by lojasmo at 12:59 PM 11-28-2006_


_Modified by lojasmo at 1:00 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## [spoon] (Jan 26, 2005)

my sister put the winters from my 1999 VR6 GTi on her 2004 Sunfire. it looked goofy, but they fit without any issues.


----------



## grass (Oct 9, 2003)

haha yeah. I would remove the VW logo real fast.. it would look pretty out of place on the vibe. But I might end up getting a GTI logo or the little rabbit for the rear hatch.. that would look cute. kidding.

Thanks for posting the rim information. Is the first setup you have posted, the setup for the rims I have posted? 
What are the rims I have posted here called? are they the same as the montecarlos but with inserts? 
Hey if they worked on your sisters sunfire then maybe I'll have a chance. Now I just need to keep looking around and hope to find a set at a decent price.


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: (grass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_

Thanks for posting the rim information. Is the first setup you have posted, the setup for the rims I have posted?

Yes

_Quote »_What are the rims I have posted here called? are they the same as the montecarlos but with inserts?

Your rims are called "Take 5" I believe they are the same, but have not had my actual hands on a set of take fives to be sure.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (grass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_So my wife is set on getting some VW rims for her Pontiac Vibe.

Why?








Just because they're color-matched?
My advice is to find a similar 5 spoke and get the parts painted to match the exact Vibe color code. 
That way, you can get a hubcentric wheel and won't have to mess around with adapters.
Plus, VW OE alloys aren't known for being particularly light... 
some are quite heavy, actually.
Furthermore, they can be rather pricey unless you can find a set on ebay or the Vortex classifieds.
Finally, I've never been a fan of those "strake" thingys between the spokes...
it looks too "busy" to me and would appear to just collect brake dust & grime.
Go check out http://www.tirerack.com for starters.


----------



## grass (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (Rassig)*

Thank you for the pictures. They do look like the same thing with and without the inserts.

Well she likes them because 
a) yeah the color match is nice
b) the rim style, vw rims for the most part are hot all around and don't compare to many of the aftermarket rims I've found like this
and c) it's something different.. we could drive the wheels off of it and not run into another with vw rims on it.. because who would be that dumb?


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (grass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_
Well she likes them because: 
a) yeah the color match is nice

Except it's not going to exactly match the Vibes' paint.

_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_the rim style, vw rims for the most part are hot all around
and don't compare to many of the aftermarket rims

The Tire Rack has over 100 wheels that fit the Vibe.
Of those, there are aprox a dozen or so 5 spoke wheels,
many of which are lighter and less expensive that than the VW OE wheels.
Have you priced out the VW wheels? What about the weight?
A 5 lb or more increase in unsprung weight makes a noticable difference in everyday handling.
EDIT: Here's one place that has decent prices on VW OE wheels... 
the bug version you're intersted in are $215 each.
http://www.wheelcollision.com/vw1.htm


_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_it's something different...
we could drive the wheels off of it and not run into another with vw rims on it..
because who would be that dumb?

If you can get a set of these for dirt cheap, then fine... go for it. Otherwise, I think you uh... er... 
I mean your wife would be silly to get wheels that are more expensive and more importantly, 
weigh more than what could be had elsewhere....
Just because "nobody else will have them"? 
Do your research, man!










_Modified by Rassig at 9:12 AM 12-5-2006_


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (grass)*

A few people seem a bit offended that someone would want to put VW wheels on a pontiac ("for G*D sake take the logo off"). But how is this any different than someone mounting mercedes/maybach/bently/porche/audi/lambo wheels on their VW?
Pontiac -> VW wheels is upmarket
VW -> Mercedes wheels is upmarket 
Lol.


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)

lol, you have a point. I think they look pretty good on there. My neighbor has a Vibe, I think it's a pretty cool looking car. *runs and hides*


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (tasslehawf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tasslehawf* »_A few people seem a bit offended that someone would want to put VW wheels on a pontiac ("for G*D sake take the logo off"). But how is this any different than someone mounting mercedes/maybach/bently/porche/audi/lambo wheels on their VW?
Pontiac -> VW wheels is upmarket
VW -> Mercedes wheels is upmarket 
Lol.










I don't mind the audi/porsche wheels because they are all in the same family. Heck a lot of the cars are very technically similar (beetle/tt, Passat/A4, Phaeton/A8, Touareg/Cayenne. You would also be surprised to go see how many vw parts have the audi rings all over them. 
I have always thought that putting the other ones (mercedes, ect...) was ridiculous too. 
Although I really doubt that the VW people are strolling into the mercedes forums saying hey what will fit my car because i don't want to go figure it out myself. Maybe they do.


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: VW Bug rims on a Pontiac Vibe (mrreet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_I don't mind the audi/porsche wheels because they are all in the same family. Heck a lot of the cars are very technically similar (beetle/tt, Passat/A4, Phaeton/A8, Touareg/Cayenne. You would also be surprised to go see how many vw parts have the audi rings all over them.

Yeah. I do know the part sharing etc.

_Quote »_I have always thought that putting the other ones (mercedes, ect...) was ridiculous too. 
Although I really doubt that the VW people are strolling into the mercedes forums saying hey what will fit my car because i don't want to go figure it out myself. Maybe they do. 









(Shrug)


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

If I may be completely honost, I have never been a fan of the pontiac vibe. It just doesn't strike me as a car I find to be the least bit interesting. However, if I had never seen a vibe before, that color combination with the wheels would make me think twice. Something to keep in mind, if the VW wheels don't fit, I would definetly find some way to get that pattern etc of wheels onto a vibe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grass (Oct 9, 2003)

The plan was to pick up a set when I find them used.. cheap..








Everyone keeps talking about the weight on them but I don't see numbers posted and can't find them myself (I looked mrreet.. please don't hit me again)
Well I see about 4 of us on the planet think they look good on the car. I've spent time in the past on the tirerack page and haven't found anything like this. It's more then the 5 point look she's after. 
Who cares what manufacturers name is on the part. Everything is about the same today anyway.. all made with the same tools, by the same underpaid people, and some of them share the same building right?







With the exception of a few cars that is... 
Like the VW Audi thing.. my 03 Jetta had Audi logos all over the engine bay and the vibe is just a clone of the matrix (that one by Toyota) .. yeah..


_Modified by grass at 2:50 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## tasslehawf (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (grass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_Who cares what manufacturers name is on the part. Everything is about the same today anyway.. all made with the same tools, by the same underpaid people, and some of them share the same building right?







With the exception of a few cars that is... 
Like the VW Audi thing.. my 03 Jetta had Audi logos all over the engine bay and the vibe is just a clone of the matrix (that one by Toyota) .. yeah..


Well the nice thing about VW OEM wheels is that most of them are made by BBS.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (grass)*

Sorry dude... gotta call you out on these items. 
It's called tough love!









_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_Everyone keeps talking about the weight on them
but I don't see numbers posted and can't find them myself

Then call 'em up the sellers/vendors and ask. Do your legwork.
Unsprung weight is so important for overall handling, 
especially w/ a vehicle that does not have abundant power.
IMHO, anyone who buys wheels w/o knowing the weight is merely a prisoner to fashion.... 
dare I say a wheel ho?









_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_I've spent time in the past on the tirerack page and haven't found anything like this.
It's more then the 5 point look she's after.

More than the 5 spoke look? Like what? 
Those fussy looking strakes between the spokes?
Remember, any wheel can be color matched.

_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_The plan was to pick up a set when I find them used.. cheap..









Good luck finding a used set.
Start cruising junkyards looking for totaled New Beetles.

_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_Who cares what manufacturers name is on the part. 

For the most part, yes. Case in point:
I'm no BBS fan-boy, but then again, 
I probably would not buy a wheel from a firm that has little to no longer term reputation for quality...
unless I knew exactly what their manufacturing processes are. 

_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_Everything is about the same today anyway.. all made with the same tools, by the same underpaid people, and some of them share the same building right?









I get your drift on branding, "badge engineering", & outsourcing,
but in all other respects, you are oh so wrong my friend.
Made the same? Maybe. Maybe not.
Are the wheels 
-cast?
-low pressure cast?
-billet?
-forged?
-multi-piece or one piece w/ those awful fake wheel bolts?
-heat treated?
-shot peened?
-TÜV approved?
-manufacturing process ISO certified?



_Modified by Rassig at 3:08 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (grass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_The plan was to pick up a set when I find them used.. *cheap..* ;








rare vw wheels aren't cheep. Heck the last i knew the inserts were going for 20$ EACH. 

_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_
Everyone keeps talking about the weight on them but I don't see numbers posted and can't find them myself (I looked mrreet.. please don't hit me again)

You didn't look hard enough. All I did was search "OEM VW Wheel Weights" in the current and archived vortex. Go ****ing figure ... I found this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=657930
Oh snap staring you right in the face 
_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBBINDizzy* »_Monte Carlos aka Santa Monicas are 24 lbs. This is the OEM 17" option on GTI's up until 2003. Early 03's like mine came with them though. They are 17x7 5x100 with an ET of 38. 



_Quote, originally posted by *grass* »_
Who cares what manufacturers name is on the part. Everything is about the same today anyway.. all made with the same tools, by the same underpaid people, and some of them share the same building right?







With the exception of a few cars that is... 
Like the VW Audi thing.. my 03 Jetta had Audi logos all over the engine bay and the vibe is just a clone of the matrix (that one by Toyota) .. yeah..

 
OH.....
HELL....
NO...


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re:*

VW 5x100 wheels definitely fit Vibes..








need to get new smaller lugnuts


----------



## ThatFatKittyCat (Feb 13, 2007)

I would just get non VW Wheels.
ASA JH8's look simular as do
Borbet Type B
OZ Canyon II PL
Sport Edition D3

Straight off tirerack


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (ThatFatKittyCat)*

Since a Vibe is the same as a Toyota Matrix does that mean Toyota wheels and VW wheels are interchangable?


----------



## GLEE60 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (badb5)*

Suby wheels certainly are! 
















Sadly the latter selection, was to wide... (They were 5x100 off a TT)
'Cmon badb5, I see that '05 Legacy GT in your sig, you know it wants some TT or Dub wheels!


_Modified by GLEE60 at 12:49 PM 2-22-2007_


----------

